# can i ask for rom help here or not?



## DJPlace (Jul 17, 2008)

just wondering if that in the rules if it is... sorry i even asked and i don't know what fourm to put it  in...


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

You can ask for help with emulating a certain ROM, etc.

But you _cannot_ ask for or provide links to ROMs.


----------



## dice (Jul 19, 2008)

you clearly haven't read the forum rules have you? 

I just had to remove your av too!


----------



## kevindy (Jul 24, 2008)

You can,I think.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 24, 2008)

Obviously you have no idea because 2 mods have basically just said NO....... duh


----------



## Ruri (Jul 24, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Obviously you have no idea because 2 mods have basically just said NO....... duh


Well, it isn't totally obvious what he's asking.  You can ask for help with a rom you _already have_ here (trimming it, getting it to run, whatever).  You can't ask how to get roms, though.

But JPH already said that.


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 24, 2008)

You can ask for rom help anywhere you want.  Doesn't mean you'll get any.  Search is your best friend since the question you asked has probably already been asked at least a hundred times before.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 24, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> You can ask for rom help anywhere you want.  Doesn't mean you'll get any.  Search is your best friend since the question you asked has probably already been asked at least a hundred times before.



Unless the question is "Can i emulate GBA games on my DS." Or "Is there a working N64 emulator for the DS."

Because they have never been asked before. Ever. As a matter of fact, that is the first time those thoughts have ever been uttered on the GBATemp boards.

I'm serious.

No really. Thats the first time.

Honest Injun!



EDIT: Really though, don't ever ask those questions.  If you have a question, please search the site. Using the search, and double check the forums before you ask.  9 times out of ten, because of how busy this board is, you won't have an original question.
I suppose you CAN ask a similar question... but beware of the flame.


----------



## Ruri (Jul 26, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> layzieyez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW I EMULATE PS3 ON NDS?


----------

